# CPT for destruction of sebaceous hyperplasia lesion



## msmileyb (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm looking/trying to determine what CPT destruction code I should use for the destruction of a sebaceous hyperplasia lesion. Anyone have any ideas or can tell me what they are currently using?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 1, 2009)

*Please post note*

Please post the scrubbed procedure note to get an accurate response.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

